# Cancer Diet..



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wish I could give you more specific information on this, but I know lots of folks have had good success with a raw diet. I've read the same things as you about cutting out the carbs, upping healthy fats, and avoiding omega 6s. 

Thinking good thoughts for you and your girl.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

When scientists grow tumors in the lab, they put it in a base of glucose (sugar). Cancer, by definition, is basically a collection of cells that have undergone some sort of "genetic insult" that allows them to go through their metabolic process in an unusual way (metabolize glucose outside of the cell's mitochondria).

Simultaneously, cancer does not respond the way a non-cancerous cell responds when the body sends a hormone to tell it to stop growing. Hence, you have the problem of cancer: the body is unable to get the cancer cells to die without replicating.

There is more and more evidence in human diets that drastically limiting sugar (and complex carbohydrates, as well) can slow *some* cancer progression. There was a study a couple years ago (at John Hopkins, I think) that found that cancer cells in a petri dish that were still able to continue to grow without a lot of glucose were able to be stopped by some other inhibitor...the only reason I mention that is because it's a very good sign that we (as a species) are closing in on solving some of these cancer problems.

It's my belief (as an informed layman) that excess dietary carbohydrates is a major cause of cancer in humans, and probably in dogs, too. Given that dogs are more carnivorous than humans, I think you'd be well-off limiting carbohydrates.

I don't know much about the metabolic pathways in dogs, but I do know that excess protein can get converted to glucose in humans, via a process called gluconeogenesis...I'm not sure if dogs' livers do that, though. That would be something to research when formulating a cancer diet.

I would say that if you're not averse to it, you should consider feeding raw, as that will limit carbohydrates in your girl's diet


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't believe there are any definitive studies regarding the best diet for dogs with cancer. However, our vets advised a high protein, high fat (not less than 20%), low carb diet when our Aussie had lymphoma.

Salmon oil and fresh cooked meat can always be added to a kibble to boost the percentages. You might want to take a look at EVO Herring and Salmon kibble. It is 42/18 protein/fat with only 18% carbs. It has high omega 3s.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks to all, I will use the information provided to continue my search for a 'best practice' diet!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

From an OLD thread;



PrincessDaisy said:


> We (recieved) a diagnosis in April 2009 of advanced Mast cell. Our Ivory was given 4 to 6 months. I changed her diet from Purina 1 to near raw (blanched) chicken fortified with coconut oil and unsweetened coconut flakes, astrogalas, tumeric, A, D, E, benedryl and pepsid... With chemo she lasted 25 months. I sent my Ivory to The Bridge in May this year (2011).
> 
> 
> Max





PrincessDaisy said:


> Each of the items in Ivory's diet either contributed to her immune system, or were included to actually fight cancer cells. Benedryl and Pepsid were suggested by the oncologist. The blanched but basicly raw chicken is for essential protean and amino acids. The coconut and coconut oil will directly harm cancer cells, as will the tumeric (curcumin) and astrogalas. A, D, E fight free radicals and inhibit cancer growth. Between your grocer and health food store, it is all easily available. Our oncologist was surprised at the shrinkage of the tumor, and the fact that it did not spread for 24 months, but when it did spread, we only had 7 - 10 days before Ivory was too miserable for her to stay with us. We sent her to the Bridge because no one should suffer like she did the last 36 hours. But up until that last 36 hours she was happy and loving as she had always been.
> 
> She was a rescue from Tennessee Vally G.R.R., and was probably closer to being a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever than she was a Golden Retriever, but she was a great dog.


Hard to type this again. But I am convinced that the diet and suppliments are helpful. Daisy gets all of the suppliments twice per week as a maintenance/preventative measure, and the near raw meat whenever I'm cooking meat. Her kibble is Blue Buffalo Freedom Chicken.


Max


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

* PrincessDaisy..
Thanks for sharing this information, as you know every bit of knowledge we can gather will help us in this battle.

I am sorry for your loss,

CC
*


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks CC. Has been almost 3 years now. Still have a hollow spot.

A couple of medium rare T-bones from the Savoy Grill could help fill that hollow spot. LOL (sorry, humor is how I cope)

On a serious note, I believe that the tumeric is the most potent suppliment to fight cancer. If we do nothing else, we should be giving our dogs vitimine D and tumeric three days per week as a preventative. And it could be helpful with us humans too.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

PrincessDaisy... Thanks, for the advice on diet supplements...I am working with our vet on putting this all together now...he is very receptive to what we are talking about. I just want to be sure the mix and caloric balance is 'best practice'.

We have had six Golden's since we 'got smart' about what dog to own. Of the six, three are currently with us, Maddie (9yrs.), Spirit (7yrs.), and Foxy (17mo.)....the other three all died from some form of cancer! We now are changing the protocol on vaccinations and going more with Titers with Foxy, and we have yet to decide on when and if she, will be spade...it is very difficult to decide what is best, as their are so many differing opinions.....but what we have been doing as far as diet, vaccinations, and spade/neutering is not working so we are changing with our new girl...Foxy!

By the way our new girl is running her first hunt test on May 3 and 4....wish us luck...Maddie will have to watch from the sidelines....she will not like that....but she still will really enjoy the outing.....

Thanks again.....


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck on the hunt test with Foxy. Did you find that Maddie was a help in training Foxy? I've only had one dog at a time, and have wondered if an older, experienced dog would have been helpful.

Do some research on the coconut and coconut oil as a cancer fighter. Helps with skin and coat also.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read of your pup. Cancer sucks. My thoughts go out to you.

All of your research is what I found too.

Here is the menu that I used with my girl, Penny when she was alive. She lived 3 1/12 years after her diagnosis. I believe that what we fed her had so much to do with it. 

The Menu

When She Gets Up: 6ml (syringe) of Fulvic Mineral Water. Wait 30 mins. then give her a shot of Essiac Tea, mixed with 2 shots of water, 1 shot of Aloe Vera, and half a scoop of Nupro. Wait 30 mins.

Breakfast: 1 cup of Wellness Core mix with 1/4 tsp. of Prozyme and some meat. After, give her 1/2 cup of low fat cottage cheese, mix with 4 tab. of fish oil.

Lunch: A shot of Essiac Tea, mixed with 2 shots of water, 1 shot of Aloe Vera, and half a scoop of Nupro.

Dinner: A cup of Wellness Core mixed with 1/3 tsp. pf prozyme, meat, veggies (example: broccoli, peas, beans, kale, zucchini, squash, carrots, shitake mushrooms). Add 1 clove of garlic.

For pills in bread at night: 1 alfalfa pill, 1 multivitamin pill, we also added a turmeric pill that I a forgetting the name of but I can look up

Night Snack: 6ml (syringe) of Fulvic Mineral Water. Wait 30 mins. then give her a shot of Essiac Tea, mixed with 2 shots of water, 1 shot of Aloe Vera, and half a scoop of Nupro.

Snacks: No grain Wellness Treats. 

Penny’s Treatment Plan Break Down

​ 
*Fulvic Mineral Complex* {Boosts immune system function, increases enzyme reactions, powerful detoxifier, nutrients more bio-available}


*Aloe* (anticancer activity)

--_Antiproliferative _(Anthracenic) (Anthraquinonic molecule) {Stops the spread}

--_Immunostimulatory_ (Acemannan) {Stimulates white blood cells to kill tumors}

--_Antioxidant _(Anthraquinones) {Prevents damage to DNA}



*Essiac Tea*

_Turkish Rhubarb Root_ (Rheum palmatum)

{Blood purifier, liver detoxifier, anthraquiones}

_Burdock Root_ (Arctium lappa)

{Blood purifier, liver detoxifier, stimulates antioxidant activity, treats certain cancers)

_Slippery Elm_ (Ulmus fulva)

{Blood purifier, liver detoxifier)

_Sheep’s Sorrel_ (Rumey acetosella)

{Destroys cancer cells, radical scavengers, contains anthraquinones}


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucky Penny....thanks for the kind words...I will spend some time on your extensive menu. I really appreciate your work on putting this detail out to me, as I am a bit overwhelmed right now trying to get a plan in place. 

So this will help a lot with this effort....

CC


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Good luck on the hunt test with Foxy. Did you find that Maddie was a help in training Foxy? I've only had one dog at a time, and have wondered if an older, experienced dog would have been helpful.
> 
> Do some research on the coconut and coconut oil as a cancer fighter. Helps with skin and coat also.
> 
> ...


Maddie has been such a great Golden for Field work, we really learned with her how to train and run hunt tests. So although she has tons of talent, I limited her because I did not recognize how good she really is.

thankfully in time judges, trainers, and other people running hunt tests clued me in about how much drive and style she has. So as she was approaching 10, I wanted to find another female like her. 

Her breeder had disappeared and trying to trace her pedigree proved fruitless. Then I found Foxy. Her breeder was a 'hobby breeder' trying to make a name for their kennel in breeding field dogs. They had one of Jackie Mertens (Topbrass) females HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy JH and they bred her with Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny **MH, another real good field bred dog. So there we are, she is just like Maddie, except she is 'red'....yahoo! 

I think as a puppy out in our yard, she learned to run flat out very young, cause that is how both Maddie and Spirit run! Flat out....so as a little short read headed Golden, she chased them around till she dropped....by the time she got into field training, she only had one speed....Full out! Our trainer calls her 'crackerjack'....

Having two dogs is double the fun, and when we lose one, it really helps us all heal...you can never replace the ones you lose, but you heart can be filled with new love which can cover the pain of loss!

Well again thanks and I will check out the coconut and coconut oil...


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, and there are things NOT to include in a cancer treatment plan. Vitamines C and B among them. It is immune health you want to boost, not necessarily overall health as that includes the cancer cells.

Max


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> My 9 year old girl just had a mammary tubular adenocarcinoma removed. It was small and the excised tumor seemed to have clean margins. So the outlook is pretty good, but you never can be sure.
> 
> Therefore I have been researching Diets for Dogs with cancer. What I have found that tumors need carbohydrates, so need to cut way back on these (but not to low or you can cause other problems), you also must increase protein and fat content as she will need this to fight of the effects of any new tumor that may start. One article said, protein should be 40% plus, but I have found nothing on carbohydrates as to how much? Also no detail on fat content, only a lot of talk about 'good fats' from fish, and no Omega 6! Only Omega 3...
> 
> Does anyone have more detail on this or a good source for researching this?


I'm following the diet from The Dog Cancer Survival Guide and giving Dancer the K-9 Plus. I've read great reviews in researching diets also. I agree with Lucky Penny's also. Essiac Tea, Aloe and the minerals, tumeric, antioxidents-blueberries, kale, ect. are all great cancer fighters. Depending on our girls symtoms:vomiting, diarrhea; the diet can be tweeked. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

JeaneBeth..
Thanks for the comments and information. I will check this out. We take our girl in to the vet today to get her stitches removed. She seems to be doing very well.

CC


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Are there any holistic vets in your area you can meet with? That helped me extremely when I was making Penny's diet.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucky Penny said:


> Are there any holistic vets in your area you can meet with? That helped me extremely when I was making Penny's diet.


We are looking for one, our trainers who live up in IL, are totally holistic with there Golden's. They are helping us find a vet for our needs. I am finding that some vets claim to be holistic, but really are not up to speed with the research on things like tittering and vaccinations, let alone diet...

Thanks for the comments...


----------



## genesplitter (May 1, 2014)

Another vote for The Dog Cancer Survival Guide, highly recommended!

For healthy dogs and cats, my favorite book is "Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats". It was written with help from Steve Brown, who previously wrote "See Spot Live Longer" and consults for raw pet food companies.


----------

